# Cost to install HVAC venting in unfinished basement



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Planning to finish off a basement that is roughly 1000sqft. The basement is a walkout and considerably cooler than the rest of the house - it was about 55-60 during the winter last year. The company that did the original HVAC when the house was built in 2013 gave me a quote to install a basement zone with dampers, a separate basement trunk, with about 5 heat vents and 2 returns (one large main, one in a bedroom). Quote was $3100, which I thought was high. The basement has open web trusses with plenty of room to route a trunk and heat runs. What are your thoughts? I plan to get more quotes, but for some tin ducting and some cheap servo dampers, it seemed like a large amount. My in-laws converted their large 3 story from no zones to 3 zones with dampers at every vent in a finished house for about $5k.

Thanks for input


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

People usually don't answer pricing questions on here simply because it is different in every area. Your best bet is to get several quotes.

Sound like you could do it yourself. It's not that hard if you do a little research. I added vents for my basement and moved a bunch of ducts and it was probably the easiest thing I did down there.

My ducting came out much better sealed and the insulation on mine looked much better. Nobody does better work than an informed, capable, meticulous homeowner.


----------



## oldbikes (Sep 5, 2014)

Without some pics and what you actually want to accomplish it's hard to give good advice. 
However I notice that you are in a fairly cold climate so heat is likely more important than cooling.
You might consider separate heat for the area like a gas fireplace, mini split , or a small gas furnace just for that area. 

One advantage in a second heat source is that if the main heating unit fails you still have heat.


----------



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Assuming I installed my own truck and runs, what is the likelihood that an HVAC company would connect dampers and install a separate zone controller and connect to the furnace? The system is new and working well now, so im hesitant to do my own work and mess up flow or load requirements since I know they are fairly important. 

I guess my main question is if the 3100 sounds in the ballpark, or if they are giving me a high bid knowing i came back to the original installer? Trunk would be a large U shape with few obstacles. It should be really easy work for them.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

1 zone panel
1 optional DATS(protects furnace and or A/C)
5 supply registers
5 ceiling cans
7 take offs/start collars
2 return grilles
2 return boxes
2 zone dampers
1 bypass damper
1 thermostat
X foot of thermostat wire
X foot of X size trunk line
X foot of round supply duct(sheet metal or flex)
X foot of round return duct
X size bypass duct

Done properly, it might be a bit more involved then you thought. The price sounds in line to me.

You can DIY, including the wiring. remember, the company you got a price from, has to pay employees to do the work, and make a profit for the company. 

You can do it and take your time.


----------



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

beenthere said:


> 1 zone panel
> 1 optional DATS(protects furnace and or A/C)
> 5 supply registers
> 5 ceiling cans
> ...


Totally agree, and that's why I was planning to spend some cash for this to have them do it properly. Just came in a little higher than I anticipated based on how easy he made it all sound.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Jnaas2 (Mar 29, 2014)

To him it is easy, he has been doing it for years. If you hire him and have problems down the road if he is a good contractor he will stand behind his work and correct any problems. If you do it and something goes wrong you can only kick yourself in the butt, Or your better half will for you


----------

